# Buy online @ Academy.com ??



## HonkyFin

I have heard a rumor that starting on the 1st of April , we will be able to BUY things online at Academy.com.
right now all you can do is browse,,, but apparently starting in April all that changes,,anyone else heard about this ???


----------



## baitkiller

Have heard the rumor, no confirmation...


----------



## trainwreck203

Sounds like April Fools joke lol. J/k I hope it true.


----------



## Demetri

*Academy*

could be a good thing.


----------



## HonkyFin

I spoke with someone at the Bunker Hill store and they said yes starting sometime in late March or early April Academy will be a full service website.
anything in the store will be able to be purchased online ,,except firearms ,,they apparently MAY sale ammunition at a later time,,depending on the ability to fullfill such orders,,,but other than that evrything can be purchased,,oughtta be pretty cool ,,cant wait


----------



## dunedawg

My Mastercard will be hurtin'!!!


----------



## johnmyjohn

I don't know about the rest of you but if they do I hope they improve their search mode. They must have the most unfriendly search bar on the web, if you don't type the exact name THEY have picked you're going to have to geuss and root it out. They're my first stop when I need something.


----------



## CT78114

Don't wanna be on a soap box but the internet is helping kill our economy. I know we all are getting lazy and anything we can find cheaper is better. I'm guilty too!!! Just remember that little bit of sales tax you pay at your local store supports your city and local workers. 

Support you Mom and Pop stores as much as you can. I know it is not always an option but any little bit helps....God Bless America.


----------



## speckle-catcher

CT78114 said:


> Don't wanna be on a soap box but the internet is helping kill our economy. I know we all are getting lazy and anything we can find cheaper is better. I'm guilty too!!! Just remember that little bit of sales tax you pay at your local store supports your city and local workers.
> 
> Support you Mom and Pop stores as much as you can. I know it is not always an option but any little bit helps....God Bless America.


If you buy from Academy on-line, you'd have to pay sales tax just like in the store.


----------



## CT78114

I'm sure Academy will charge sales tax and hopefully it goes to whatever city the items ships to. I guess I should have clarified my statement a little more....

Academy is big enough to play by the rules but most internet houses don't. They even boast no sales tax most of the time. I wasn't meaning to pick on Academy (I shop there a lot) and I don't like taxes any more than anyone else. I'd just like to see more folks shop locally as often as they can. 

I probably shouldn't have posted something like this anyway....not a place for politics.


----------



## jabx1962

CT78114 said:


> Just remember that little bit of sales tax you pay at your local store supports your city and local workers.
> 
> Support you Mom and Pop stores as much as you can. I know it is not always an option but any little bit helps....God Bless America.


Those Mom and Pop stores that make cash sales are the worst offenders for not sending tax money they collect to the State Comptroller.

And they all charge more for the same exact item you can buy from the Large Retail Chain stores.


----------



## Brian10

Web sites will charge tax when they have a presence in your state. Otherwise, they won't. For example, if you purchase from Apple.com or Cabelas.com, you pay tax, but not Amazon.com or NewEgg.com.


----------



## sdereki

regardless, their website does not show you all they have to offer. especially in the fishing dept.


----------



## Kenner21

Probably not, if I order something online it's because its not local. Plus I like going to Academy and browsing.


----------



## FISHUNTER

Not a rumor....its true. Should be up and running soon. The website you see now will disappear and replaced with a new site that will include pictures of all product. We are just trying to hammer out all the bugs on the new site before we hit the on switch.


----------



## AssaultTheSalt

I hope this is true. I wonder what their shipping charges will be?? It may be better to go in and buy it.


----------



## way2slickrick

No rumor, there doing away with the current site, which really sucks, and replacing it with a brand new website. You will be able to buy anything off the site that is carried in store and also some things that are not available at all store locations, excluding firearms . Should be up and running in about a month or so.


----------



## HouTex

That will be great, but like another guy said, my wallet is going to take a beating!


----------



## D.L.

There finally building a new one in the Woodlands.... Ive been waiting for that for a while now!


----------



## HouTex

I can confirm as well that the rumor is true. I just talked to one of my friends that works for Academy's corporate office and she said they are in the 3rd round of testing so should be coming on soon!


----------



## waypoint

I hope they vastly improve there search function and online inventory. The store always has more firearms than they ever show online. Try to find a Marlin XL any caliber rifle. You have to go local to find.


----------

